# Nikki Sixx



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

Dont forget a 12" sausage for tommy lee
Sorry in advace if thats out of line 

Belts with studs
leather gloves w/no fingers
makup, black eyeliner or a line under the eye like the football players
ROCK


----------



## Livingdead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

hey any more ideas!?!
thank you lanckik.


----------



## Livingdead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

still up for some suggestions haha.
thank you all


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Which era 'crue are you doing? If it's 80's you gotta have spandex. Shout at the Devil was all red and black bondage gear. Don't forget a mic stand (at least upper half), guitars, and drum sticks. And if your going with the Tommy sausage, it supposed to come with a bleach-blond ex bunny. Good luck finding one of those


----------

